# oral thrush painfull and affecting feeding advice needed



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi 

my daughter has oral thrush and her tongue is coated white, she has seen the doc and has nystan liqiud, she started it two days ago but for the last 5 days she has been screaming at feeding times as her tongue is really sore, I am worried she is not having enough food and her intake has gone down from 28oz to some days as little as 20oz.

between feeds she is fairly happy just chewing her fists, she will take about three ounze when very hungry thenjust scream in pain, any suggestions on how to help relieve the pain so she can eat more.

she seems fine sucking a dummy but will not take a whole feed but will suck her dummy, i have tried cool boiled water and she won't take this either.

any suggestion grateful

Fran


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Fran

How are things now?

Jxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Thrush seems to have gone

but feeding has become a nightmare Teagan's mouth was so sore last week that once the thrush has gone she is still being really fussy about taking the second half of a feed and litteraly screaming the house down for the second half of a feed. It means that most afternoons she only takes and once or two at anytime then wants to eat every hour because she is not having enough, this has impacted on her naps but by the evening she will settle and her night time feeds are fine? she will suck her dummy so her mouth is not sore but each feed during the day is a battle 

any suggestions grateful,

I have tried changing the teat, trying cooled boiled water, changing the feed but nothing seems to help she just goes rigid and screams then after a good scream she will go quite and take some more milk but never finish a feed. I had her checked at the helath clinic and she is putting on weight and is not dehydrated so I am trying not to worry and just go with it and hope she settles back down.

Fran


----------

